# 1984 745i How much worth?



## gvitalik (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi,

I inherited 1984 745i in superb condition with 180k miles, black. How mush is it worth today?


----------



## Bond jb (Sep 8, 2017)

Very little 2000 if lucky


----------



## funfunfer (Jan 25, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## terry007 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi I may be interested in the car
Thanks
T


----------



## jheinrichkohler (Aug 21, 2017)

I bought mine for 1500 in ky. Runs well. Typical hvac vacuum leak.

Johannes


----------



## Bond jb (Sep 8, 2017)

Just bought 1994 540i 300.00 beautiful car just hope I can get it running starter is a bitch to pull


----------



## charlesm5 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah, 2,000 would be a pretty good trade. If you can get that much go for it.


----------



## paprmkr (Apr 8, 2005)

Got pics. Interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------

